# Updating staircase to safety standards (without breaking the bank!)



## Mrsdaredevil (Jul 12, 2016)

We recently bought a home and this is the staircase in the front entrance. The balusters (spindles) are 6 inches apart from each other, which is far too much space. We would like to make the railing safer for our 3 young children.

How would you recommend going about this? We do not have any of the same spindles already used (we just bought the home, and the balusters are from the  90s). Add smaller spindles in between the already existing ones? Any usual examples of what this may look like?

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome to the site.
Just a guess but it looks like paint grade hemlock or fir, if you could match the wood and stain you could just add more or maybe go with something more decorative between them
You would just make a jig to drill with.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-lq5WWgy-c[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 13, 2016)

Keep in mind that children don't stay young forever. You may choose to go with something temporary, even if it is not quite so aesthetic looking. Then in a year or two when the kids are old enough to stay out of trouble, you could remove it and get back to a beautiful house. And no, I wouldn't suggest chicken wire.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 14, 2016)

What about getting some plexi-glass?


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 14, 2016)

I think code requires 4&#8221; as the max opening between balusters or sometimes I hear 4-3/8&#8221;. They enforce it pretty close around here on new deck construction but I see lots of larger spacing&#8217;s inside and I&#8217;m told they are grandfathered in. 

There are always going to be little kids around and code only seems to get enforced more as time goes on so I would just add in the in between ones and be done with it. If the architectural element of having the tight spacing is not appealing, then you are left with taking it all down and redoing it to the code spacing or filling it in 100%.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jul 14, 2016)

Plexiglass would be a pretty expensive temporary solution.  Here is a good solution if you only want to do it for while your children are young.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Baby+Safety+Stair+Railing+Safety+Net+Safety+Netting

Otherwise, I'd probably opt to update with new ballisters and tighter spacing.


----------



## marshallmosby56 (Jul 16, 2016)

If you are looking for something more permanent Spindles would be good.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 16, 2016)

Take a trip to the local big box store with the picture in hand, and explain the situation. They will show what they can offer and at what price. Obviously, there are more choices to see and shop for, but you will have a starting point.


----------

